# GAS



## Chew Toy McCoy

Gear acquisition syndrome.  Throw music software in there as well.  Keep in mind what I'm about to share here goes back to starting about 2007, but I recently fired up Logic for the first time in a while and it went through the plugin scan at....wait for it...600+ plugins.   

I first started my musical journey in the early 90's, computer sequencing was barely a thing and recording onto a computer didn't exist.  You had to buy hardware.  Comparatively software costs loose change...which partially explains my above confession.

Who else suffers this?


----------



## Goport

GAS? naaaahhh!! Never been a problem. I know how to control my urges. Hahaha! I wish!! 

The man cave has no more space for guitars and the computer is built soley for Cubase which I needlessly pay out more for  every time there's an incremental update.  Then there's a couple of pointy headstock guitars, an old line 6 Variax, another bass and some keyboard controllers stashed in the attic, and I have a Helix LX and a ancient Roland VG88 somewhere.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Goport said:


> GAS? naaaahhh!! Never been a problem. I know how to control my urges. Hahaha! I wish!!
> 
> The man cave has no more space for guitars and the computer is built soley for Cubase which I needlessly pay out more for  every time there's an incremental update.  Then there's a couple of pointy headstock guitars, an old line 6 Variax, another bass and some keyboard controllers stashed in the attic, and I have a Helix LX and a ancient Roland VG88 somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 18086View attachment 18087View attachment 18088View attachment 18089View attachment 18090




That’s a very respectable collection.


----------



## Eric

Goport said:


> GAS? naaaahhh!! Never been a problem. I know how to control my urges. Hahaha! I wish!!
> 
> The man cave has no more space for guitars and the computer is built soley for Cubase which I needlessly pay out more for  every time there's an incremental update.  Then there's a couple of pointy headstock guitars, an old line 6 Variax, another bass and some keyboard controllers stashed in the attic, and I have a Helix LX and a ancient Roland VG88 somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 18086View attachment 18087View attachment 18088View attachment 18089View attachment 18090



What a magnificent collection, wow!

I still just have two guitars, my strat (American Standard) which has a double coil on the bridge so it serves my needs all around, and a Taylor acoustic. Most of my other investments are in amps and stomp boxes.


----------



## Goport

More gas...

Harley Benton Fusion-T (second left) £259 budget guitar with stainless frets and staggered locking tuners. I have officially run out of wall space now.


----------



## podgod

Goport said:


> View attachment 18090




Damn Goport, how wide is that monitor? lol. Love the shortcuts on the keyboard as well, I gotta do something like that


----------



## Goport

podgod said:


> Damn Goport, how wide is that monitor? lol. Love the shortcuts on the keyboard as well, I gotta do something like that



Hi Podgod. haa, both items seemed like a good idea until I finally got them  The monitor is 49" diagonally.  It looks great but rarely gets used to its fullest. The editor keys keyboard was another "good idea" that reminds me every day that its a pretty crap keyboard at a premium price.  The shortcuts are useful though.


----------

